# granuila from howth



## mike k (Jan 7, 2007)

hi , has anyone seen the trawler granuila from howth recently about 85 feet long aft wheelhouse and whaleback open deck with netdrum in front of the wheelhouse possibly some reliabilty issues, thanks mike


----------

